# Express pay disabled after long trip.



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

So I was driving for a couple hours the other night just when I got a PAX going 1.5 hours away. I took it which put me at $225. I went to do express pay but received a notice saying "You have a recent ride that is under manual review. Our agents are actively working on reviewing the ride. Please try again in 48 hours." Trip reviews should take 10 minutes, not 2 days. I have no doubt that this is a tactic by Lyft to hold on to the money for a few days in order earn interest on it and have it available to them but not me. Imagine what they could do with 1000's of drivers $200+ fares owed them. I have so had it with these ****ing sharing economy start ups. Lyft, Uber and Turo. They all do sneaky dishonest shit like this.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Well now, let this be a lesson to you. I've always wondered if trips like this to the next galaxy were the real deal.

Imagine if you had to take that pax to the San Diego border. You would've lost all rights to pay for an entire week....


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

sUBERu2u said:


> So I was driving for a couple hours the other night just when I got a PAX going 1.5 hours away. I took it which put me at $225. I went to do express pay but received a notice saying "You have a recent ride that is under manual review. Our agents are actively working on reviewing the ride. Please try again in 48 hours." Trip reviews should take 10 minutes, not 2 days. I have no doubt that this is a tactic by Lyft to hold on to the money for a few days in order earn interest on it and have it available to them but not me. Imagine what they could do with 1000's of drivers $200+ fares owed them. I have so had it with these &%[email protected]!*ing sharing economy start ups. Lyft, Uber and Turo. They all do sneaky dishonest shit like this.


They do that when the ride is passed a certain number of miles.They do take their sweet time removing the hold too


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> They do that when the ride is passed a certain number of miles.They do take their sweet time removing the hold too


As of this post, all calls on Lyft are capped at $200. So if you drive someone 400 miles, you'll only get paid for 200 (Los Angeles figures).

Also, high rated calls -- however rare -- are not immediately paid out until it reaches Lyft's fraud department for a verification check.

A lot of people steal credit cards, sign-up for Lyft, and take long rides at someone else's expense.


----------



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't be alarmed, I had taken a pax on one of those trips on a late evening, from New York NY to Deep end in Long Island. $225. One week later Lyft contacted me that they would have to take back the money because it was a fraudulent charge.

Now, you ask me how as a driver do you know or figure out what ride is fraudulent or not? You don't and you can't, because you're just a damn driver. 

So, I was out of $225 that night.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I had the same issue, but the only difference is that I didn't completed a ride that even close to 200 miles. It was a simple trip from Davis to San Francisco, which was 86.9 miles. It would make more sense if they just place a hold on the earnings from the ride being reviewed, rather than all of your earnings.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Any news yet?


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

It happened to me a few months back, I took a passenger from a cruise port in north jersey to philadelphia. I didn't get my money until about 3 days later.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

NYCTLC said:


> Don't be alarmed, I had taken a pax on one of those trips on a late evening, from New York NY to Deep end in Long Island. $225. One week later Lyft contacted me that they would have to take back the money because it was a fraudulent charge.
> 
> Now, you ask me how as a driver do you know or figure out what ride is fraudulent or not? You don't and you can't, because you're just a damn driver.
> 
> So, I was out of $225 that night.


WTF? Please tell me you did not give back the money(s) & stopped driving for them when you first got the email.


----------



## randrace (Oct 4, 2017)

This just happened to me. 35 mile trip, $40 base fare, $80 prime time, $10 tip, total of $100. My pay is suspended for 48 hours for review.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> WTF? Please tell me you did not give back the money(s) & stopped driving for them when you first got the email.


I don't think he would willingly give it back. What likely happened was his pay in the app showed a negative balance (-$225) and any trips he made would eat away at that negative balance until he was back to zero. $10 trip = app now shows -215, and so forth.

Hopefully he'll return to the thread to clear this up.

What I don't understand is why Lyft wouldn't call it a wash. He didn't steal that money and he had no way of knowing the rider was using a stolen card. It's not his fault, yet they want _him _not the thief nor themselves to eat the cost?


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

I kicked a lyft pax out of my car for this. Picked up, went to his girlfriends address to pick her up (they both had luggage)...

It was in what I'd consider a poor neighborhood (home values less than 40k). He then changed the destination to Indianapolis (4 hours away). I told them I wasn't able to complete the ride since it ended outside my drive area and asked them to leave. Thank god they were at her apartment or I'm sure they'd have been more difficult.

I'd have taken that ride on uber (if the charge fails uber eats it) but not on lyft. They hang their drivers out to fail.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

aspiringnobody said:


> I kicked a lyft pax out of my car for this. Picked up, went to his girlfriends address to pick her up (they both had luggage)...
> 
> It was in what I'd consider a poor neighborhood (home values less than 40k). He then changed the destination to Indianapolis (4 hours away). I told them I wasn't able to complete the ride since it ended outside my drive area and asked them to leave. Thank god they were at her apartment or I'm sure they'd have been more difficult.
> 
> I'd have taken that ride on uber (if the charge fails uber eats it) but not on lyft. They hang their drivers out to fail.


Home values $40k?????

Hardcore


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Did people ever get their money back because of this?

It really is ridiculous.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

This happened to me. 48 hrs later I could cash out however the $120 I earned from the long ride was paid out through normal deposit


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Caps are varied by....Market Seattle is 750.00
2. Most rides over 100.00 are subject to review.
3. PT/PZ rides seem to be exexmpt. We call those Unicorns. This weekend Unicorn populations were culled in Seattle. No holds on any of them.
4. They will take 47.9 hours


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

sUBERu2u said:


> So I was driving for a couple hours the other night just when I got a PAX going 1.5 hours away. I took it which put me at $225. I went to do express pay but received a notice saying "You have a recent ride that is under manual review. Our agents are actively working on reviewing the ride. Please try again in 48 hours." Trip reviews should take 10 minutes, not 2 days. I have no doubt that this is a tactic by Lyft to hold on to the money for a few days in order earn interest on it and have it available to them but not me. Imagine what they could do with 1000's of drivers $200+ fares owed them. I have so had it with these @@@@ing sharing economy start ups. Lyft, Uber and Turo. They all do sneaky dishonest shit like this.


what is it with jumping from speculation to conclusion. If you dont understand something, you automatically assume they are taking advantage of you? Suspect that, that's fine. But dont jump from a suspicion to a conclusion without proper evidence. Why does the world do this? &#129318;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Hope there was a lesson learned here ?
Always tell a pax Hey pay cash what is lyft charging you ? Give them a 20 discount . Offer to go to a party store atm.
If they say no pass on the ride its just not worth it. That long dead head home . NOPE NOPE. 
Coming for a guy that has about 6000 rides currently on the platforms not including my private pax. 
If a trip is longer then 35 minutes its not worth it pass. Unless you know you can get a des mode home.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's good to be a cab driver.

"Sir, i'm going to have to insist on payment up front going that far, our credit card system doesn't operate that far from Orlando."

then I either get cash or a credit card payment and no problems getting payment.

The cab company charges 4% for a reason on credit cards. They do on occasion have to eat a charge or two but they never claw it back from us (I've heard of it happen a few times but the driver was "in on" whatever scam they were pulling. One example I heard of was a driver using stolen credit cards and giving invisible people cab rides)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I am sure that Lyft is taking it in on the interest. Balling at .1% per year! If they didn't have something in place drivers would be working with stolen credit cards to give crazy long rides. Flip side is you have no idea if it's legit so cash or no ride! Most of the time these long rides are not worth it at base rate anyway.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> As of this post, all calls on Lyft are capped at $200. So if you drive someone 400 miles, you'll only get paid for 200 (Los Angeles figures).
> 
> Also, high rated calls -- however rare -- are not immediately paid out until it reaches Lyft's fraud department for a verification check.
> 
> A lot of people steal credit cards, sign-up for Lyft, and take long rides at someone else's expense.


If Lyft caps the rides at $200, then they need to not allow these requests to successfully process through their system and they definitely need to not dispatch those rides to drivers! With The Upfront pricing, obviously the price is somewhere in the system prior to being dispatched to the driver. So they knowingly send out rides to drivers that they know they're not going to pay out on. It's disgusting


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Timtot2ooo said:


> what is it with jumping from speculation to conclusion. If you dont understand something, you automatically assume they are taking advantage of you? Suspect that, that's fine. But dont jump from a suspicion to a conclusion without proper evidence. Why does the world do this? &#129318;


What is it with dredging up a 3 year old dead thread where the OP hasn't been active in 10 months? Why do this? &#129318;‍♂

And I ALWAYS assume that Uber/Lyft are actively trying to **** me like a Kardashian in a locker room. 7000 trips between the two I have tons of evidence.

**** Lyft


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> What is it with dredging up a 3 year old dead thread where the OP hasn't been active in 10 months? Why do this? &#129318;‍♂
> 
> And I ALWAYS assume that Uber/Lyft are actively trying to @@@@ me like a Kardashian in a locker room. 7000 trips between the two I have tons of evidence.
> 
> @@@@ Lyft


Tim is playing the long game here. 
Rumor has it he's attempting to respond to every thread ever created on UP.net sooooo maybe just give him a minute?
He'll be responding to the Corona memes in 2025


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

New2This said:


> What is it with dredging up a 3 year old dead thread where the OP hasn't been active in 10 months? Why do this? &#129318;‍♂
> 
> And I ALWAYS assume that Uber/Lyft are actively trying to @@@@ me like a Kardashian in a locker room. 7000 trips between the two I have tons of evidence.
> 
> @@@@ Lyft


&#128514; Youre funny.



kingcorey321 said:


> Hope there was a lesson learned here ?
> Always tell a pax Hey pay cash what is lyft charging you ? Give them a 20 discount . Offer to go to a party store atm.
> If they say no pass on the ride its just not worth it. That long dead head home . NOPE NOPE.
> Coming for a guy that has about 6000 rides currently on the platforms not including my private pax.
> If a trip is longer then 35 minutes its not worth it pass. Unless you know you can get a des mode home.


... wh... what? Try your native language. no offense. I just dont understand what youre saying. &#129300;



Daisey77 said:


> If Lyft caps the rides at $200, then they need to not allow these requests to successfully process through their system and they definitely need to not dispatch those rides to drivers! With The Upfront pricing, obviously the price is somewhere in the system prior to being dispatched to the driver. So they knowingly send out rides to drivers that they know they're not going to pay out on. It's disgusting


Finally. A suspicion that is testable. ill be back in a second.



Timtot2ooo said:


> &#128514; Youre funny.
> 
> 
> ... wh... what? Try your native language. no offense. I just dont understand what youre saying. &#129300;
> ...


They dont cap it at 200. &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Timtot2ooo said:


> &#128514; Youre funny.
> 
> 
> ... wh... what? Try your native language. no offense. I just dont understand what youre saying. &#129300;
> ...


They cap the driver not the passenger.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Iann said:


> They cap the driver not the passenger.


That's been fixed though. 
http://ridesharetips.com/lyft-limits-maximum-distance-fare-rises-100-miles500/


----------



## Mk7922jk (Jul 31, 2020)

The fact that all you morons still work for Lyft proves why America is dumb af. With Lyft you can’t even argue your case as their customer service is non existent. With Uber for the past year I’ve been raking in hundreds of thousands of dollars by tricks to make Uber pay me extra for rides because they have in app & phone support where ppl just give me extra cash on rides. I don’t even do long rides with any surge anymore. If it’s more than 15 minutes I don’t want it. I can make $55-65 an hour doing easy little 2 mile rides then calling it in for one thing or another


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mk7922jk said:


> The fact that all you morons still work for Lyft proves why America is dumb af. With Lyft you can't even argue your case as their customer service is non existent. With Uber for the past year I've been raking in hundreds of thousands of dollars by tricks to make Uber pay me extra for rides because they have in app & phone support where ppl just give me extra cash on rides. I don't even do long rides with any surge anymore. If it's more than 15 minutes I don't want it. I can make $55-65 an hour doing easy little 2 mile rides then calling it in for one thing or another


Why you only pick up Tricks? How do you identify them? Just cruising the stroll all day? Aren't most of them in cars already?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mk7922jk said:


> With Uber for the past year I've been raking in hundreds of thousands of dollars by tricks to make Uber pay me extra for rides because they have in app & phone support where ppl just give me extra cash on rides.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Johnydoo said:


> WTF? Please tell me you did not give back the money(s) & stopped driving for them when you first got the email.


 YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mk7922jk said:


> The fact that all you morons still work for Lyft proves why America is dumb af. With Lyft you can't even argue your case as their customer service is non existent. With Uber for the past year I've been raking in hundreds of thousands of dollars by tricks to make Uber pay me extra for rides because they have in app & phone support where ppl just give me extra cash on rides. I don't even do long rides with any surge anymore. If it's more than 15 minutes I don't want it. I can make $55-65 an hour doing easy little 2 mile rides then calling it in for one thing or another


I'm believing all that! Hundreds of thousands over how many decades?


----------



## Mk7922jk (Jul 31, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> View attachment 516519


When I finally quit Uber, I'll reveal my secrets. Until then I can't say anything otherwise everyone will do what I do and it'll never work again


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mk7922jk said:


> When I finally quit Uber, I'll reveal my secrets. Until then I can't say anything otherwise everyone will do what I do and it'll never work again












Inbox blowing up &#128517;


----------

